# Gish.



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 7, 2007)

There's a thread on the General RPG forum (here) where the OP wanted to discuss different names to apply to the classic sword-and-spell combo character other than Gish.

I am concerned because the OP, in his post, mentioned that he, personally, would consider typing the word Gish to be threadcrapping and, more worrying, he's actually been backed up on this by the mods (specifically, Plane Sailing in this post).  Note that the mod in question has threatened *bannings* if you disagree with his wishes.

This has resulted in the entire thread being filled with statments like "The Word Which Shall Not Be Typed" and "The Name That Rhymes With Fish."

Someone asked what the exact word the OP was referring to, and the answer was written as "Githyanki, without the last 5 letters, replacing the t with s." (Here)

Frankly speaking, this is ridiculous both for the manner in which this is driving conversation into ever increasingly stupid ways to avoid typing Gish and the precedent it sets for moderation on these forums.

As I asked there, can I, in the next thread I start, define what I will consider threadcrapping to be and have the mods enforce it with bannings?  If not, why?  What's special about  Blargney's post?

In summation, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 8, 2007)

As always, please discuss issues with a moderator in pm's or private emails with that moderator, not here. Meta is primarily for technical problems discussion. Moderation issues are only discussed on a broad, well, meta fashion, as in "should we remove the autofilter" or "How about a rule against posting any more pink vorpal bunnies threads in general?" 
Thread closed.

EDIT: Clarification.


----------

